# Windows 8 Install-WOW!



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't have too much intention to switch from Windows 7 to Windows 8 anyway, and this just SEALED the deal. I was talking to Microsoft tech support, and you HAVE to upgrade from 7 (Or Vista or XP). The ONLY way to wipe your hard drive and install a CLEAN version of 8 is to buy the System Builder's version. However, this is only good for a ONE TIME activation. So if you format your hard drive again (Or your hard drive crashes, or you swap hard drives), you have to buy Windows 8 System Builder's version AGAIN.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Not sure I believe that. I have not booted a retail disk yet but all indications are that the option to do a clean install is included. The only caveat I know of is if you are trying to install Enterprise edition.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I believe it is true about having to have a previous OS installed. The system builder restriction is not. You can reinstall on the same PC, or transfer to a new PC that you own. One system builder license cannot be shared between systems. The full version sku is gone.


----------

